# New to IUI



## angi (Oct 23, 2008)

Hiya all
I have my initial appt with my con next month to discuss IUI after ttc for 8 years, 4 mc and been on chlomid for 6 months now. 
Any help on questions i should be asking or drugs i should ask for would be extremely grateful as reason the infertlilty has gone on this long is due to incompetence of my consultant.
All advice needed as want to go in fully armed this time and not have to wait another 6 months for a appt!! lol
Many many thanks in advance
good luck and love to all
angi
xxx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Angi

Sorry to hear that you've had such a rough time   .
Ok firstly, why did your Dr put you on Clomid as you can obviously concieve naturally (Clomid is generally for people who have ovulation problems and poor egg quality due to age etc). I really think he should have looked into the reasons for your 4 losses and ways to stop this from happening again. IUI is generally the first step and doesn't have that great statistics. Is there any reason as to why he isn't refering you for IVF as you have already been trying for 8 years?
If you do go for the IUI I would strongly suggest that you ask for Cyclogest pessaries, they contain Progesterone which help reduce the chance of miscarriage (there are also other drugs to help with this). You use them in your 2ww and when you get a BFP you use them until your 12 weeks.
Once again I would demand   answers from your Dr of what he is going to do to reduce your chanes of miscarrying again and maybe some investigations need to be done. You don't sound too confident in him which I'm sure is adding more stress so please remember that you have the right to demand a different Dr. Also find out what you are intitled to on the NHS as the funding has recently changed. Are you going to use clomid with your IUI or have the injections? And ask if your going to have the trigger injections too or if they'll wait for you to get a positive ovulation test.

I really hope you get your dream soon. Please PM me if you have any questions or just want to chat.
Wishing you loads of luck
Claire
xxx   xxx


----------



## angi (Oct 23, 2008)

Claire
Thanks for the quick reply sweetie and a big congrats on your BFP!!!! You must be so excited  

Althou i can concieve its very hit and miss unfortunately im not one of those lucky ones that only has to look at a man!! lol hence the chlomid - i was very lucky when i first went on it as fell pg on first month but sadly mc at 7 weeks - was also using the cyclogest pessaries which stopped me from bleeding (baby had stopped growing at 5 weeks) and was only because of my mc history and my paranoia of mc that i booked a private scan and found out. Anyway we had a 3 month break after this and then started trying again with the chlomid and also was put on steroids to stop my body rejecting a pg should it happen - after 2 months on the steroid and suffering with THE most horrendous heartburn (nothing helped) my cons took me off them with no other option to try - which is infuriating because if i do get pg chances are my body will reject AGAIN!!!

Ive thought many times about changing cons but worry that will all take time and new tests will have to be done and the process drags on and on.. so am just going to make sure im fully armed for the appt and get all the answers and treatment that i can!!!!   

Can i ask you.. what is the process of iui?? 
do i get the choice of chlomid or injections? 
what is the 2ww??
Feel like a complete novice - have looked on a few sites but unless i was a doctor is pretty confusing!! lol

thanks again hun
angi
xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Angi

Sorry to hear of your losses  

Have you actually had the cause of your mc investigated, after 3 you should be offered screening for genetic problems, clotting issues etc.

As far as IUI goes it does depend on your clinic, some do it with clomid & OPK's. Mine used a similar drug to clomid (letrazole which is kinder on the side effects side) plus injectibles & then a HCG jab to time ovulation. Some clinics do ask for you to down regulate too which is used mainly for IVF but switches off your own hormones so the clinic are in more control of what goes on in your cycle.

You should receive an early scan to make sure your ovaries are ok & there are no cysts, then start your drugs & be scanned every few days to keep a check on how many & what size your follicls are. Then you should be instructed to do a HCG jab with your insem planned for approx 24-36 hours later. Then it's the 2ww (2 week wait) until testing.

HTH?


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Angi

I definately agree with Professor Waffle about screen ing for genetic problems and clotting issues. There is also Immune Testing that you could ask your Dr about, I dont really know much about it but I got this bit off a website as a simple explanation:

_'Sometimes when people have an organ transplant, like a new kidney or heart, their immune system sees the transplant as something foreign and rejects it. The same thing can happen when you are pregnant.

If your immune system does not properly adjust for pregnancy, some T cells called killer cells may see the fetus as a foreign invader and attack it.

A biopsy of the endometrial lining of your uterus can determine if you have a higher than normal level of killer cells. High levels of these cells may correlate to rejection-related pregnancy loss.'_

Sorry but I don't really know any more on the subject, but it could be a good idea to go to the tread 'Forget me not' as the ladies on there will have more experience and knowledge.

On the day of basting your hubby will do his sample first then you usually go back 2 hours later. When they actually do the insemination it is very similar to having a smear test, they insert a tiny bendy catheter through your cervix and squirt in the little soldiers. Some clinics like you to have a full bladder and they scan you at the same time to make sure it all goes in the right place. I think this is a new thing as I didn't have this on my 1st IUI but when I went for my second they said they were doing it a new way (which meant I had to go and drink loads of water really quickly!) and it worked for me! 
After it's done they leave the room and you can take as much time as you want. I would always lay there and have a good cry with hubby for about 10 mins. Some people find it just a bit uncomfortable and some find it a little painful and some aren't bothered by it at all! After it's done most people have cramping after, a bit like AF pains but its nothing to worry about.

The worst bit is the next 2 weeks of not knowing what's going on down there and whether it's worked or not. Some people carry on working as normal and others take some time off work but it's a good idea to spend the first few days relaxing. And then it's test day...

I don't think you get a choice of drugs it is your Dr's decision but you can voice your opinion if you feel strongly of having something or not.

Best of luck


----------



## Mares (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm starting my first IUI in just over a month and been wondering about DH and which appts he NEEDS to come to and which ones you would usually go to on your own.  He's really supportive but its difficut him getting time off work.

I know I'll be fine for my scans and blood tests every few days, but do DH's normally come to the basting ?  I know I would like him there but is this the majority ?  I'm a bit of a scaredy cat, so would prefer him there.

What have others done ? x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

DH didn't come to any of my scans, I didn't really need him there & it's not much fun having the dildo cam either . DH did come to the first insem but TBH I was soooo stressed with him being there I went to the 2nd one on my own so I relaxed a bit more. It was a bit odd being there & thinking I could concieve (& did) without DH actually being there . In a way I felt I felt I could concentrate on my eggs & sperm meeting & making a baby - sounds a bit weird but it worked for us!

I think it's whatever you feel comfy with, if you need DH to be there & hold your hand then thats best for you


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

I am lucky that my DH works from home and is self-employed so he came to everything with me. My DH really enjoyed seeing the follicles on the scan days as it made him feel more involved. I would suggest that your hubby goes with you for the first scan as it can be a bit daunting the first time you have it done, and so he can have an understanding of what's going on and what happens to you. 
I would say definately have him there (or a close friend/family member) at the basting as it can be quite emotional and sometimes you feel like having a good cry. It's also reasuring to have someone there for support as it's not very nice lying on a table with people staring at your bits and a bright light illuminating them!! The women that I know of that had basting done alone felt that it was quite upseting to be there by themselves, but like I said if he cant make it take a friend or close family member (they dont have to see your bits!)

Best of luck
xxx


----------



## Mares (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.  I think I'll prob end up going for the scans on my own (unless any fall on a Sat) and make sure DH is with me for the insemination. He wants to be anyway, he'll just have to work something out with his boss if need be.  Oooooohhhh cant wait to start it all !!!!!!  

(PS. Calling it Dildo-cam makes me laugh !!)


----------

